# About "acpi0: reservation of ... failed" message in `dmesg`



## lavator (May 6, 2010)

Hi,

  Our customers are concerned about the following messages in `dmesg` output.


```
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, bff00000 (3) failed
```

  The outputs of `dmesg` and `acpidump -dtv` are attached. Please help to clarify this issue.

  Or , in other direction, where to find official document to convince our customers that these messages are ignorable ?


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2010)

Try updating the BIOS of the machine. If that doesn't work you could try updating to -STABLE.


----------



## lavator (May 7, 2010)

Indeed, i am the BIOS engineer of the system. Our system got no ACPI error on Linux, but it got the above reservation failure message.


----------



## lavator (May 11, 2010)

We got answered on http://lists.freebsd.org/ , hence i copy the response here as a conclusion.

According to http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-acpi/2010-May/006503.html ,



> It is related to the sysresource acpi memory objects. It means that
> something was using the system resource before acpi allocated it. For
> #1, that looks like lowmem up to the VGA range. For #2, it looks like
> option ROMs.
> ...


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 14, 2011)

That would explain this problem I'm having.


```
sysctl hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature
sysctl: unknown oid 'hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature'
```
_______________________________________________

I have the same errors.

```
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 7f700000 (3) failed
```


```
FreeBSD freew 9.0-RC3 FreeBSD 9.0-RC3 #0: Sun Dec  4 08:01:02 UTC 2011     
[email]root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------

